# Geez...I hope my luck changes!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I need to vent I guess. I just seem to have the lousiest luck lately!
First, my SUV is such a pain. I told my husband early this year we needed to trade it in for something better.
Here we are at the end of the year, and over $1300 in parts/labor/etc. 
Just since Oct, my husband put in a new radiator because the old one had a crack that reopened and was leaking.
Then a week before Christmas it broke down on me <first time in the 5 years we've had it>. 
Fuel pump.

Oh, but there is still a water leak, and it's worse than before we changed the radiator! Found out the heater core is leaking.
But also, something under the hood, I'm guessing a hose, or even the engine...
I don't drive it much, really, but pretty much any time I do I have to put at least 2 liters of water in it anytime I go out anymore! 
I'm so over it. I told my husband he is NOT going to fix it, we are just going to get rid of it.

Now....on top of that, I was getting ready to brush my teeth last night, and noticed one of my teeth in the back felt funny.
It has a crack running from the top down to the gumline! 
We don't have dental insurance, just health insurance, so going to the dentist has not been on our agenda for quite some time <except for my kids who go regularly>.
So now I have to try and find a dentist that isn't too costly and see what can be done. It doesn't hurt, so that has to be a good thing, but i'm trying not to chew with that tooth. I had a filling in it years ago, probably when I was 14, so yeah been a long time.

I won't even factor in all the little things in this rant.

Let's just say, my cup has run over, I could use a break! :snowcheese:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow ! Sorry for the streak of misfortune 
Get your tooth fixed , no matte what . This is very important , I'm sure you know this. 
Trade the truck in , it sounds like a money pit ,IMO.

Here's to brighter days and beautiful smiles


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Goodness! You have my sympathy as someone with both repetitive issues with my SUV, and teeth problems that *need* to be fixed. Hoping a new vehicle is headed your way and you find wonderful, kind, and cheap dentist soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know how you feel. Been going through some things myself. 

Do you have a dental school near you? They usually offer services for a much lower fee. They probably don't do the big things but you could at least get a diagnosis on the problem.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm sorry. I know exactly how you feel. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Some days yer the windshield,,,,, some days yer the bug!

Bob


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! 
Yeah, the tooth needs to be looked at so it doesn't get worse. I'm hoping it's just an enamel crack, might be easier to fix, esp. since it's not hurting. I'm trying not to chew with that tooth so I don't make it worse.

I called a dentist and have an appt tomorrow.
A full mouth exam & xray is $160.
BUT, I am either going to look into CareCredit program, or the dentist recommended one called Carington 500 dental plan.
That is a discounted plan, and looked to be worth it. It's $140 a year plus 3mo free, and $190 for family plan plus 3mo free. 
My husband doesn't have dental insurance either <we have health insurance, but no dental>.
http://www.dentalplans.com/dentalplans/careingtoncare500series?DentistId=88118&zipcode=40383

BUT...it wouldn't activate until the 17th  There is a $15 processing fee too.

Decisions, decisions.

The SUV HAS to go for sure. We'll probably wait until tax time for that. Hopefully we can keep it going without incident until then.

Well I am really REALLY late in taking care of the goats this morning, they are yelling wondering where I am so they can get out of their night time area LOL
Been on the phone with dentists and looking at plans, etc. all morning.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

HoosierShadow, I hear you on the SUV issues.
My hubby's SUV is a 2001, with almost 200,000 miles on it!
It seems every time something's gone wrong, which is a lot lately, it's another $1,000 

At least your tooth's not causing you any pain.
I sure hope you're able to get it taken care of soon, and at a reasonable price.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

WillowGem said:


> HoosierShadow, I hear you on the SUV issues.
> My hubby's SUV is a 2001, with almost 200,000 miles on it!
> It seems every time something's gone wrong, which is a lot lately, it's another $1,000
> 
> ...


Thanks! hopefully it won't take too much to get it fixed. I know I have a cavity that will need taken care of on another tooth, hopefully they don't find anything else on the xray. My teeth are sensitive on one side to hot/cold, but I just kinda figured it went with age ya know? LOL we'll see.

Sorry about your hubby's SUV. Ours is a 2001 and only has 112,000 miles on it! We bought it 5 years ago, and it had about 84-86,000 miles on it. We've had to replace the exhaust system 3 years ago <$700!>, One of the ball joints on the drivers side <and now the other one on that side needs replaced too!>, pins in both front doors, thermostat, radiator, fuel pump.
Then you throw in the basic stuff like brakes and a new caliper on one side, and it just keeps adding up 
This leaky heater core, then whatever else is leaking. What's next? Transmission....engine?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Do you have a comfort dental near you? I'm not sure how big of a chain they are but they are great AND cheaper than anyone else around here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No don't see that one here 

I found this Humana prepaid dental plan, and I just don't know enough about this stuff, wondering if there is anyone that might know if it's a good plan or not?

https://www.humanaonedental.com/kentucky-dental-insurance/dental-plan-C550.aspx

There is a provider about 9 miles away.

Of course now the problem is, it wouldn't be effective until Jan 1st


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope you get the tooth fixed soon, it is no fun with a tooth issue.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! Things are looking up <FINALLY LOL>. I did some looking and found out the health dept. in the nearby city has a dental clinic!
So I went there, registered, and was able to be seen as a walk in. They did an exam, 2 x-rays --- only paid $20!
He said the best way to do it will be to cut away the small piece on the corner that is trying to break away, cut some of the gum away from the tooth, and do some kind of filling on that corner. 
He said the break is not anywhere near the nerve. 
He also asked when I had the root canal done on the tooth in front of it. 
I was like oh, man...somethings wrong with that one too?
He guessed....5 years ago? I told him more like 15 years ago LOL He said it looked great. WHEW!
I go back in a week since it'll take an hour and a half appt. It'll cost me just under $100! So very glad I went there!
I should be fine as long as I don't chew anything hard/chewy on that tooth.

I'm going to call Monday and set up an appt. for after the new year to have a full exam, x-ray and cleaning done. I know I have at least one cavity, we'll see what else, hopefully nothing. 
The assistant complimented me saying I do a great job brushing, considering how long it's been since I've been in for regular care. I guess after a full exam we'll see if that's true lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is awesome !! I glad the damage wasnt too bad and not near the nerve !! Great news 
Look at it this way, you found a great dental place !!
Good luck with the rest of the exam !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> That is awesome !! I glad the damage wasnt too bad and not near the nerve !! Great news
> Look at it this way, you found a great dental place !!
> Good luck with the rest of the exam !


Thanks! I am so relieved! Now I actually look forward to scheduling to a full exam, etc. without worrying if I can afford to do everything at once <exam, x-rays, cleaning, etc.>
Also, they told me to that you can also make payments on procedures too, so that's a relief.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Uggh that really sucks. We were having a bunch of issues with our old plow truck. We have put more money into it then its worth in the last two years, but getting something to replace it is just sooo expensive! Now it better snow so it pays for itself!! Its a 93 with over 250,000 miles and still kicking lol (barely). 
I didn't have any dental up until last year, so is I know how aweful it is when you actually need it! I am so glad that worked out for you! I put off getting my wisdom teeth out for years until I finally had to because my mouth ached so bad from them being impacted, cost me over $800 arg. Now my health insurance covers a little bit of my dental, but doesn't pay anything for my docter visits even though I pay over $150 every month for just myself! Seems like so many things just aren't fair!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Maggie said:


> Uggh that really sucks. We were having a bunch of issues with our old plow truck. We have put more money into it then its worth in the last two years, but getting something to replace it is just sooo expensive! Now it better snow so it pays for itself!! Its a 93 with over 250,000 miles and still kicking lol (barely).
> I didn't have any dental up until last year, so is I know how aweful it is when you actually need it! I am so glad that worked out for you! I put off getting my wisdom teeth out for years until I finally had to because my mouth ached so bad from them being impacted, cost me over $800 arg. Now my health insurance covers a little bit of my dental, but doesn't pay anything for my docter visits even though I pay over $150 every month for just myself! Seems like so many things just aren't fair!


I hear ya, I sure hope your truck works out without issues. That's a lot of miles, I'm guessing it spent a lot of time on the highway? haha. My dad had a Chevy truck go over 300,000 miles. A lot of it was highway miles, driving from Indianapolis to the Minneapolis area a few times a year when my brother lived up there, a few times to Florida, then anywhere else we went. I loved that truck.

My husband works tomorrow, then he's off for a week on vacation. I think he's going to try and replace the heater core, and fix any other leaks, so we'll see what happens, heh.
He wants to get them fixed that away it'll be less of a hassle to try and trade it in. Plus, I can drive it until that time without having to worry if it's out of water.

The last time I was at the dentist was....6 years ago!  
I had my wisdom teeth pulled when I was 17. That was the most unpleasant experience ever, and one reason I am so timid about going to the dentist.
That dentist pulled one tooth EVERY 2 weeks. 2 months of pain! No stitches, nothing for pain, I was sooo sick at my stomach from swallowing blood, couldn't hardly eat, then I'd start to heal and get back to normal, and WHAM time to go back for another round.
Then I had a root canal done, thankfully I had to go to a different office for the initial surgery. But had that dentist do the gold crown, and he only brought it half way down on the front. So now after time, that tooth really looks icky on the front side. I had asked him to bring it all the way down in the front like he did in the back.
I learned that maybe a year or so after my last appt with him that he lost his license...


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh my that is terrible! I coudn't imagine just having teeth yanked out with no pain relieve! I can see why you wouldn't want to go to the dentist. I should have had mine out when I was 17 and had good health insurance then under my parents. But of course I put it off because they weren't bothering me then. At least I lucked out and only had 3 wisdom teeth come in and only despirately needed two out, so I still have one. 
Our truck was a township truck, so why it has so many miles on it. We really didn't have any problems with it up until a year or two ago. Now it just seems like all the parts keep wanting to rust out and fall off lol.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I broke a tooth a while back and was rec this by a friend.. If anyone reading this has a tooth-ache..>> go to your pharmacy and ask the pharmicist for a bottle of "Hurricane"...its a liquid numbing medicine that the dentist use that can be bought over the counter at about any pharmacy! Its Pina Coloda flavored , and IT WORKS better than anything else you will find!! Cost like 10.00 a bottle! Tooth-aches SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OIC township truck does explain the miles. I just figured lots of highway time, haha. 
Hopefully my husband can get these leaks fixed on the SUV this week. I worry because we're putting water in it, would be a huge waste of $$ to put antifreeze and have it all leak out.
The temperatures have been pretty good so far, today it's around 50, lows in the 30s/40s, but they are saying an arctic blast will hit next weekend....the high next Saturday they are saying will be around 29! low 18! YUCK! so we definitely have to get antifreeze in those lines before then!

I didn't mind the first dentist that did work on my teeth, he was good. Then we moved out of the city and went to the other one. My wisdom teeth were starting to erupt but were pushing my teeth forward, and not coming all the way through the gums, and we were afraid of infection and decay. 
I am glad I had it done, but it hurt pretty bad for a couple of months  


Thanks Frank, that's good info! Thankfully no ache, but I do have sensitive teeth/gums on the upper left side to cold and hot. I started using sensitive toothpaste and that has worked fantastic, better than I could have imagined.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I LOVE the CareCredit program! Not only can it be used for you, but it can also be used for your pets. I think it's great!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a dentist when I was younger who had the worst hair plugs I have ever seen ! I mean , they were like looking at a dolls head where you see the holes in its plastic head , lolol
And the worst part about it was he thought he was all that , lolol.
I couldnt sit there and not look at his head , lolol. It was inches away from my face , lolol. My ex hubby went there and he practically laughed in his face , he couldnt even go through with the initial exam !
Oh that guy was such a joke and he was a terrible dentist who only cared for the almighty dollar and I think he got off inflicting pain in people. I also had a dentist that would lose his temper while trying to fit crowns or whatever and he would curse and yell while the patient was lying in the chair. He did that once with me and I havent been back since. Yeah , Im going to let this jerk work in my mouth while he is having a fit ? I dont think so.....


----------

